# The Latest



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Here are the few things I have been doing lately. The calls are Pau Ferro, Claro Walnut and Mesquite. Thought I'd try the screwdriver sets since they were on sale at the rock.

The mesquite came from Woodcraft on the Belt and is completely awesome. I have a few more pieces of it to turn.

The pen was my 1st try at making my own cartridge pen. I am extremely unhappy with the bullets I bought. They do not drill out right at all, so I didn't even waste money on new brass. I probably threw away the first 10 before I thought I had one right. This is made from an old .30 cal round my dad must of shot off 40 years ago. I wouldn't even give this one away. But, the amboyna looks nice and i'll use it as a throw down. Anyone care to share what brand bullet they use??? It was frustratingly fun playing around with this, but I'd rather not waste more money on it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

There you go ! 
Good looking stuff. 
I was looking for scrap wood last night. I have a 5 gallon bucket under the band saw for all the small cut offs and I have been tossing my mess up's from the lathe in there as well. Sort of an eye opener going back through it. More mistakes than cut offs in the bottom, more cut offs on top than mistakes now.

Keep on turning !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That lead can be a problem. I have no ideal what the brand is of the bullets I use is without going to the shop and looking. Did you get hollow points? That is what I use and just follow the hole that is there already. I do use a smaller drill bit and drill all the way through. Then come from the back side with a little larger bit, but not all the way through. One just large enough for the refill to fit through. I test it then to see how far the tip will stick out before it catches on the hole.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FF..back in the 'olden times' ,'BB' (that's Before Bobby..lol..j/k, Robert )..when I was making cartridge pens, Bobby advised me to use the .308 cartridge and they worked out pretty good...once I finally figured out to drill them thru from the bullet end on the drill press instead of trying to find the center of the primer end with the drill bit.. With the .308 you can use the regular 7 mm kits if you're not a 'purist'..and just gotta have a REAL bullet for a nib.. Fit at the joint wasn't absolutely perfect, but you'd have to point it out to someone for them to notice if they weren't in the pen making biz...just my .02..

All of the pix look great to me...but I'm still a 'newbie' at this, and get a kick out of EVERYTHING...:biggrin:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I got some Nosler with the ballistic tip. Whan you drill it, the tip comes out and the hole is too big. The lead behind the tip can be drilled the right size and would hold the refill in place, but it comes loose and rattles around. When you remove it, the fit is no good.

Im a newbie too. And, I think I have more fun figuring out how to do some of these things than actually doing them sometimes.


----------



## MMGC (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice work. I really like the shape of the deer grunt. Those screwdrivers look to good to use.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

slick pen.


----------

